# The worlds first slow moving water turbine, generating 1kw of energy.



## AzprepperGary (Jun 25, 2021)

This water turbine is fish safe, it drops to the bottom of the river/creek/waterway. It can generate electricity from water moving as slow as 2mph. This turbine converts around 60% of the energy generated by moving water. This device is actually called the Ferguson rotor (or something similar), because this design is so innovative that it technically can not be called a water turbine. As of now this is commercially available, and soon to be individually available.

Here is the link to the YouTube Video

Waterotor, here is a more comprehensive summary.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

A tad expensive for me, especially since I don't have flowing water near me.
Here's the spec. sheet. Only good in water that doesn't freeze and deep enough to operate in. But since it run 24/7 unless it freezes in, maybe. Still leaning town solar, since no moving parts.


----------



## BamaDOC (Feb 5, 2020)

thats great @paraquack and @AzprepperGary.

I wonder what would be better for the $$$
buying 10 of the smaller turbines... and only running 3-4 continuously... and having the others as backup / parts / available in times of greater need...

or
the larger 10 kw generator.

I think most folks would hook this up to a battery bank which this would be charging nearly continuously... and in times of low usage.. could accumulate power.
thereby always having power during the daytime during higher usage times.

the idea of having multiple smaller turbines allows redundancy...
when we (Christian Charity) donated ambulances to one of the african nations... we were upset that they only used one of them...
We assumed that they were selling the other 2 ambulances on the black market or some other nefarious purpose...
what we didnt realize was that in that country .. if something breaks... there is no way to go to autozone to pick up a part...
so these people kept the others on standby for parts / and backup... and expected to get 20 yrs of service out of them...


----------

